# New State Record Brown Trout



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Just got word that a new state record brown trout was caught today (2/1) in the Garrison Tailrace on 4 lb test with a jig and a minnow...here's the shocker...

The allegedly 31-inch brown trout weighed just a hair over 31 pounds! 

Still waiting on confirmation for this, but the other boards are buzzing about it....we'll have to see.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope to see a pic of that, WOW !!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I swear it seems like all of the biggest fish were caught on terribly undersized tackle. That was either one dosile fish or that guy is an expert fish fighter!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Iv wondered that Also...it seems like these guys go out fishing for buegills and end up hooking Record smashing Lunkers... uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There she is, All I can say is    WOW!!!


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

>Location: Garrison Dam Tailrace
>
> Date: February 1, 2005
>
> Length: 35.5 inches
>
> Weight: 31 lb 11 oz
>


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious, was he fishing from shore?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Unreal! Gorgous fish!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

That is the fatest brown I have ever seen!


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris

Tim caught this from his boat in the honey hole about 10am. 
The big brown will be at Scheels in Kirkwood mall when the mounting is finished.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

THATS A TROUT?!?!?!?!? Its so long and fat...man, lucky guy right there.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Trooper wrote:


> Iv wondered that Also...it seems like these guys go out fishing for buegills and end up hooking Record smashing Lunkers...


I heard he was actually targeting browns/trout that day.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

How deep is the "honey hole" ?

Anyone been on the tailrace lately?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

That thing is a PIG!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

*SEABASS* Its depend how much water from outtake. when low water average 18' to 30' if high water average 25 to 40's.. I believed a guy who caught big brown trout on low water...

___________________

ASK ME THEN LAST MINUTE TO JOIN WITH YOU.....


----------

